# Chauvet 1250 vs 1300



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

OK .. I bought the 1250 and swapped out to the 1300 after finding out the whole wattage debacle. The 1300 in my unprofessional opinion does put out more fog (twice as much or more I doubt but a substainal amount more). 

I'm not thrilled with the timer remote. It has a manual button, and a continous button and in both features works well. It's the timer button feature though that just seems to have a terrible interval time no matter where I set it. I played up and down tonight with the interval and duration and they just sucked.

Next ... I came from a 700 watt cheapy unit that served me well for years (it finally died so the upgrade started). I run a 32 gal dryer design chiller that always worked sweet with the old 700 unit. But I guess the fog is just not staying in long enough to cool down with the extra output the 1300 has. 

So what are you guys with the higher output units chilling with? Should I double chill? Maybe run the current chiller into a vortex chiller to keep the fog on ice a little longer and even more directly? More curious what the other high output users are using.

Finally, Thanks everyone!!! We've been setting up haunts here at the house for years. But after finding the forums on the net this year everthing has greatly impoved. Our tombstones look so much better. We have automated props. And all I can say is THANKS to all of you for sharing your expertise.

David


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the same problem with my VEI 960 timer. The thing just will not work correctly if at all. However, the continuous mode works really well. Other users of this machine are experiencing the same problem. Moreover, the Chauvet 1300 looks exactly like the VEI 935 and 960. I would bet these machines are built in the same factory in China. At this point, I have to speculate that adding the continuous mode has had a negative effect on the timers.


----------

